
Linka X Fleta - KrilleB
https://medium.com/fleta-first-chain/fleta-signs-a-strategic-partnership-with-linka-a-blockchain-based-comprehensive-financial-platform-5efbc5cf5093
======
CryptoPrime13
Interesting collaboration, looking forward to hearing more about this. Korea
only right now, correct?

